# Erfahrungen (Was: Guten Bike-Laden)



## Wraith (11. Oktober 2002)

Moin,

nachdem mir hier so einiges an Läden empfohlen wurde - eher zwei - habe ich mir mal CNC und vonHacht angetan. Gewonnen hat dann schließlich Christoph (CNC). Nicht nur, dass ich mit der Umrüstung zufrieden war, es war im Allgemeinen sehr angenehm und ziemlich locker.

VonHacht dagegen bezeichne ich als "Bastler". Gut, zugegeben, an 8-fach-Komponenten ist vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so einfach ranzukommen, aber anstatt die Courage zu haben, dass sie es nicht koennen bzw. nicht mehr an die Teile kommen, haben die mir so ein Gemisch aus 8-fach mit 9-fach-Schaltwerk angeboten. Zitat: "Das wird zwar ziemlich eng hinten, aber das geht schon irgendwie."

Naja, "irgendwie" hätte ich auch mit nur 8 Gängen weiterfahren können. :-(

Also, es war nicht gerade um die Ecke, aber jetzt kann ich wieder zufrieden biken.

Wraith


----------



## Rabbit (11. Oktober 2002)

Tja, die wirklich *guten* Läden sind eben meistens nicht gleich um die Ecke ... aber wie Du ja selbst festgestellt hast lohnt sich die längere/weitere Anreise eben doch!

Schön, daß Du wieder zufrieden biken kannst!

BTW: Habe jetzt gerade nicht in dein Profil geschaut, welche "Sparte" fährst Du denn? (XC/CC/DH/Dirt ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wraith (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *BTW: Habe jetzt gerade nicht in dein Profil geschaut, welche "Sparte" fährst Du denn? (XC/CC/DH/Dirt ...) *



DH reizt mich zwar und bin auch ständig mit einer entsprechenden Hose unterwegs, aber ich bin dann doch eher der Touren-Biker. Naja, und vielleicht CC/XC - nur, wo fängt CC an und wo hört er auf?
Da ich ursprünglich aus dem Bergischen komme, kenne ich nur Forstwege, verbunden mit Stock und Stein.


----------



## Rabbit (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *Da ich ursprünglich aus dem Bergischen komme, kenne ich nur Forstwege, verbunden mit Stock und Stein. *


Wie, nur Forstwege ... 
Dann müssen wir dir wohl mal'n paar Singletrails in den Harburger Bergen, Geesthacht oder gar bei madbull zuhause in Timmendorf zeigen. 
Ohne diesem jetzt vorweggreifen zu wollen reserviere dir ggf. schon mal den 20. Okt (Tourankündigung soll wohl Anfang der Woche hier in diesem Forum erscheinen), sofern es dir noch nicht zu kalt ist 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## krallekalle (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> sofern es dir noch nicht zu kalt ist *



zu kalt, wo gibt es das denn???  *g*

hab auch mal bock ne tour mitzumachen, wenn ich zeit hab. hab ja jetzt auch wieder ein neues mtb, nachdem mir mein "altes" geklaut wurde...

mfg


----------



## Rabbit (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von krallekalle _
> *
> hab auch mal bock ne tour mitzumachen, wenn ich zeit hab. hab ja jetzt auch wieder ein neues mtb, nachdem mir mein "altes" geklaut wurde...
> 
> mfg *


Na, dann schau auch Du anfang nächster Woche auf jeden Fall mal hier rein! Timmendorfer-Strand dürfte ja auch für dich recht gut erreichbar sein


----------



## madbull (12. Oktober 2002)

@ krallekalle

Ein Schwartauer!!!   
So nah an mir war noch keiner hier im Forum...    

Mann hast du's gut, du sitzt ja direkt an der Quelle des besten Reviers weit und breit! 
Ich muss immer noch 10km radeln bis in den Riesebusch...

Tour wird wahrscheinlich Sonntag den 20. wieder sein, den Tourbericht der ersten findest du hier im Nordforum.
Mach doch einfach mit!

Bis denne...

Madbull.


----------



## krallekalle (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Na, dann schau auch Du anfang nächster Woche auf jeden Fall mal hier rein! Timmendorfer-Strand dürfte ja auch für dich recht gut erreichbar sein  *



ich versuche reizugucken, bin nämlich von sonntag bis nächsten samstag im urlaub. natürlich nicht ohne meine beiden räder...   

mfg


----------



## Rabbit (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von krallekalle _
> *
> 
> ich versuche reizugucken, bin nämlich von sonntag bis nächsten samstag im urlaub. natürlich nicht ohne meine beiden räder...
> ...


Na, im schlimmsten Fall schaust Du gleich Samstag bei Rückkehr rein ... brauchst das MTB dann gar nicht erst aus-/abzuladen


----------



## Wraith (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Harburger Bergen, Geesthacht oder gar bei madbull zuhause in Timmendorf zeigen.
> Ohne diesem jetzt vorweggreifen zu wollen reserviere dir ggf. schon mal den 20. Okt (Tourankündigung soll wohl Anfang der Woche hier in diesem Forum erscheinen), sofern es dir noch nicht zu kalt ist *



Ich und Kälte, ist ja ganz was Neues.  Andererseits, wenn bis dahin die Winterschuhe immer noch nicht da sind, wird es wohl etwas kühl.

Die Harburger Berge werde ich mir wohl jetzt am Sonntag schon ansehen dürfen, sofern es nicht in Strömen gießt.


----------



## Rabbit (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *
> Die Harburger Berge werde ich mir wohl jetzt am Sonntag schon ansehen dürfen, sofern es nicht in Strömen gießt. *


Wann und wo fährst Du denn? Ich habe vermutlich morgen Zeit und würde dann gerne mitfahren. Und wenn Du nicht alleine fahren möchtest könnte man auch noch ein Last-Minute-Biking "Angebot" einstellen 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (12. Oktober 2002)

CNC find´ich gut.


----------



## snigga (21. Oktober 2002)

> CNC find´ich gut.



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## gage_ (24. Oktober 2002)

.. apropos Bikelaeden: Falls sich jemand von Euch zufaellig in der Ecke Hoheluft bzw. Grindel rumtreibt, unbedingt mal bei TNC (The New Cyclist) ins Schaufenster schauen. Der hat da ne Marzocchi Supermonster liegen 

Braucht nicht jemand 30cm Federweg am Vorderrad? Genau das Richtige um den Jungfernstieg auf und ab zu "brausen" ..


----------



## Rabbit (25. Oktober 2002)

Na, da war aber einer wohl ganz schön müde gestern Abend


----------



## Bischi (25. Oktober 2002)

15 Uhr is feierabend...     ich werd´ mir mal bei TNC die Nase plattdrücken und mir das Poserteil anschaun 


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Bischi (25. Oktober 2002)

Ähmmmmmmm..  habe mir das Teil gerade angeschaut... 

DAS IST KEINE GABEL!!!! 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *DAS IST KEINE GABEL!!!! *


Was isses denn?


----------



## Bischi (26. Oktober 2002)

wenn Du das gute Stück vor Dir auf den Boden stellst, geht dir das Teil locker bis zum Bauchnabel...     und auf dem schild stand irgendwas von Motocross-Technik...    aber was solls...   mit n paar leichten Barends bügelst du die 4 Kilo Mehr gewicht zu deiner RockShox locker wieder aus 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (30. Oktober 2002)

So, da ich heute dienstlich im BA-Eimsbüttel (Sitz in den Grindelhochhäusern) zu tun hatte habe ich anschließend natürlich gleich mal bei TNC reingeschaut.

Wußte gar nicht, daß die jetzt auch MX-Zubehör verkaufen 

Die Gabel würde sicher jedem Trail-Motorrad gut stehen ... 300 mm Federweg ... wer braucht das an einem Bike??? 

Naja, und da ich eben da auf der Ecke war habe ich anschließend auch noch schnell bei MSP vorbeigeschaut! Da steht im Schaufenster das neue Spezialiced "the brain" S-Woks FSR 







Sollte man auch mal reinschauen


----------



## Bischi (30. Oktober 2002)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Ist das ´n Geschwür da am hinterbau?  

mfg, Bischi


----------



## madbull (30. Oktober 2002)

... statt der weissen SID 'ne schwarze FOX (und vielleicht noch das eine oder andere Anbauteil tunen), die XTR-Schalter weg - und fertig ist mein Traumbike...


----------



## foxi (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *habe ich anschließend natürlich gleich mal bei TNC reingeschaut. *



Sach mal my gutster, wenn man da vor Ort aufschlägt, kann man bei dehnen noch Rabatt aushandeln ???
Ich hab vor kurzen versucht übers Internet einen Syntace VRO Vorbau runterzuhandeln - leider ohne Erfolg - sie sind ja so günstig


----------



## Hattrick (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *...
> 
> Naja, und da ich eben da auf der Ecke war habe ich anschließend auch noch schnell bei MSP vorbeigeschaut! Da steht im Schaufenster das neue Spezialiced "the brain" S-Woks FSR
> ...



@Rabbit: Mach kein Sch.... ! Oder willst Du unter die Betatester gehen ?


----------



## Rabbit (30. Oktober 2002)

@foxi: MSP wirkt nicht so, als könne man da handeln ... aber schau mal bei www.tnc-hamburg.de vorbei und schau mal, was der da kostet (die haben i.d.R. gute Preise)!



> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> 
> @Rabbit: Mach kein Sch.... ! Oder willst Du unter die Betatester gehen ? *


 Nein, ich doch nicht, habe meinen Rahmen gerade erst "eingefahren"


----------



## Quen (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> * Nein, ich doch nicht, habe meinen Rahmen gerade erst "eingefahren"   *


ich dachte du hast ihn geschrottet und fängst nun mit gregs ollem rahmen richtig an zu mountainbiken  

also mir würd das süsse epic schon gefallen, auch (oder gerade) mit der weissen sid


----------

